# Crivit Golf balls ????



## palindromicbob (Jul 17, 2012)

HID just got a text from her mum telling her that she has 24 golf balls for me. They are Crivits from Lidl. Apparently 3 piece construction so can't be worse than 2 piece budget balls can they?

Anyone used them? I'm expecting something cheap and cheerful but hey could be surprised (or not).


----------



## chris661 (Jul 17, 2012)

Found one and it it into the ocean from our 6th tee. Garbage was my immediate impression. You might like them though. Good luck. 



Ps wanna play at murvagh in August?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 17, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Found one and it it into the
		
Click to expand...

Chris your not so perfect after all. :rofl:

Picking me up on my spelling. :temper:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 17, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Found one and it it into the ocean from our 6th tee. Garbage was my immediate impression. You might like them though. Good luck. 

Ps wanna play at murvagh in August?
		
Click to expand...

Tell me when! It'll be nice bit of prep as I am playing it again in September. 

I'll bring a few Crivits for you to hit  while I lose some Hex Blacks


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 18, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Chris, *you're* not so perfect after all. :rofl:

Picking me up on my spelling. :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you old bean


----------



## chris661 (Jul 18, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Chris your not so perfect after all. :rofl:

Picking me up on my spelling. :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Do you have nothing better to do than troll the forum looking for something to complain about?


----------



## chris661 (Jul 18, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Tell me when! It'll be nice bit of prep as I am playing it again in September. 

I'll bring a few Crivits for you to hit  while I lose some Hex Blacks 

Click to expand...

16th I think smange said he could be interested, it part of their open week although it is stroke again


----------



## smange (Jul 18, 2012)

chris661 said:



			16th I think smange said he could be interested, it part of their open week although it is stroke again 




Click to expand...

Keep all your balls for that day Bob.

Chris, it will be OK for Bob as by time he finishes it will be the next days stableford


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Do you have nothing better to do than troll the forum looking for something to complain about?
		
Click to expand...

Chris its an observation, far from Trolling & Complaining.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2012)

Crivit balls from the mother in law? Sounds to me like she doesn't really like you


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Crivit balls from the mother in law? Sounds to me like she doesn't really like you  

Click to expand...

I think you could be right, i just googled them.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 18, 2012)

smange said:



			Keep all your balls for that day Bob.

Chris, it will be OK for Bob as by time he finishes it will be the next days stableford 

Click to expand...

I wasn't that bad was I. If I take 10 on the second again then I'll just switch straight to stableford and take the NR. Sort of pushed myself to return a score when all hope was gone at Portsalon.


----------



## smange (Jul 18, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			I wasn't that bad was I. If I take 10 on the second again then I'll just switch straight to stableford and take the NR. Sort of pushed myself to return a score when all hope was gone at Portsalon.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all Yoda, was only jesting with you:lol:

Back to topic though..cant see the balls being at all decent but you may as well try them as you have them for free


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 25, 2012)

smange said:



			Not at all Yoda, was only jesting with you:lol:

Back to topic though..cant see the balls being at all decent but you may as well try them as you have them for free
		
Click to expand...

Used them for the first time today after losing 3 PD softs. Had taken a sleeve of Hex Blacks and a sleeve of Crivits to use depending on how I was playing. (if it was going well I though I'd treat my clubs to a premium ball). 

They aren't soft but they are much nicer feel from them than other low budget balls I've tried. A bit clicky off the putter compared to the PD soft but otherwise performed well. I switched to them on the 13th at Concrawood and didn't need to get any more balls after that despite having to face quite a few oppertunities to lose them.


----------



## Chris1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice gesture in my eyes, and even if their crap im sure they make decent practice balls.


----------

